# BD01's on fat flat ski?



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

why not? as long as you aren't skiing T-races or BD customs or any other big boot and you weight 180+ or are a hardcharger...

I ski hard and am afraid of BD's binders because of pull out issues. If you don't fall into one of the catagories above I think you will be just fine with that mount.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

No comment on my weight - but I am no waif. I guess most folks would say I ski hard "for a girl". Not launching jumps anymore, but still catch a little air. Prefer steeps, bumps, or trees and would like to be able to go back country in them as well. Love the BD 01's on what I am skiing now.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Are you opposed to Dukes? I am no waif either and have my fat ski's set up with Dukes - I have not had any issues at all with them after 2 seasons of pretty hard use - I don't jump either but I get after it in the tree's and pow stashes.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

I wanna tele, not randonee.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

my bad


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

From what it sounds like I think you'll be fine. I think the big risk is for people hucking cliffs and using the Rid stiff cartridges.

BTW what cartridge were you thinking about using?


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

jen... no worries. 
freexbiker... I will probably run midstiff cartirdges to start.


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

I think you'll be fine. Just make sure the Mounter knows what they are doing.

Just for future reference, I recommend you take a look over at the telemarktips.com forum. There are a bunch of really knowledgable people over there.


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

*It's all in the mount...*

Your good just make sure you trust your mounter. Make sure they use a good epoxy. I am 200 lbs huck a little and use the Midd stiffs on a pair of 105 underfoot skis... Mary Jane last weekend........


----------



## Tele-axel (Dec 10, 2007)

I push 235 (yeah I'm a big boy) and use BD 01s (midstiff) on BD Megawatts (125 underfoot and 188 long) on heavy spring pow, breakable crust, hardpack, corn, mashed potatoes, and light fluffy champagne from berthoud to silverton with no issues whatsoever, oh I'm also using Scarpa T1 size 29 so with my weight and boot size I feel I'm putting a fair amount of leverage on em. I do know that some of the techs I've talked to have felt that some of the K2 skis have sawdust for cores but that was in reference to last years coomba's so no real idea what the core of the sidestash looks like.


----------

